# A few more additions to the collection



## alexkerhead (Feb 2, 2008)

I got a few more cameras recently.

So, here are the pictures.

Polaroid Swinger. Circa 1960s.
*EDIT* Sorry for the low quality images, I plan on getting a new digicam soon.







 

Kodak Pleaser






Argus C3






Bell and Howell Instamatic Master - I have no idea why I bought this.




And my favorite acquisition, a Polaroid Model 150 Land Camera.








This is a neat turnit from a unpronounceable  company, but it is made in germany. It make lining images up really easy I must say.


----------



## r-brian (Feb 4, 2008)

"This is a neat turnit from a unpronounceable company, but it is made in germany."

You can't pronounce 'Voigtlander'.  They got in the optical business in the mid 1700's.  Made some of the best cameras ever, especially in the 1930's, 40's and 50's.  The name is now owned by Cosina.


----------



## alexkerhead (Feb 5, 2008)

r-brian said:


> "This is a neat turnit from a unpronounceable company, but it is made in germany."
> 
> You can't pronounce 'Voigtlander'.  They got in the optical business in the mid 1700's.  Made some of the best cameras ever, especially in the 1930's, 40's and 50's.  The name is now owned by Cosina.



It was supposed to be funny(note: the name is in plain view on the device), but I see humor evades some people. Thank you for the information however, Brian.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

very neat collection of cameras


----------

